# Probleme mit Heaven



## beren2707 (27. Januar 2013)

Habe mich auch mal bei hwbot angemeldet, habe jetzt aber ernsthafte Probleme, Heaven überhaupt zum Laufen zu bekommen. Egal welche der drei Fassungen von hwbot ich installiere, jedesmal wird nur die hwbot Benchmark Application installiert und kein Heaven. Da ja kein Heaven 1.0.3 auf dem System vorhanden ist (und ich anderweitig keinen Download finden konnte), kommt beim Aufrufen der Presets folgende Meldung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, wenns ein Anfängerfehler ist und ich mich bloß zu blöd anstelle, aber ich konnte trotz Suche hier und in anderen Foren nichts dazu finden. Daher schon mal Danke für Tipps im Voraus.

Gruß,
beren2707 (hwbot-Mitglied seit heute früh )


----------



## der8auer (27. Januar 2013)

Lade dir hier die "Setup-full" runter: Index of /downloads/hwbot_unigine_heaven_v103

Da ist der Benchmark dann dabei


----------



## beren2707 (27. Januar 2013)

Genau das habe ich schon heruntergeladen und installiert, aber jedesmal wird nur die Application installiert.

P.S. Werde mal Heaven 3.0 deinstallieren und dann nochmal nach nem Neustart versuchen, die full zu installieren.

So, jetzt nach der Deinstallation des Heaven 3.0 kommt das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (27. Januar 2013)

Kann ich mir nicht erklären. Normalerweise führt er zwei getrennte Installationen durch wenn du dieses Setup ausführst. Erst kommt der Wrapper und anschließend öffnet sich ein neues Installationsfenster und der Benchmark wird installiert.


----------



## beren2707 (27. Januar 2013)

Genau das Fenster für den Benchmark kommt bei mir nicht, jedesmal wird nur die Application installiert. Extrahieren kann ich die .exe leider auch nicht, um Heaven separat zu installieren.

Edit: Gibts ne Möglichkeit, das dazugehörige Heaven anderweitig herunterzuladen? Denn egal ob ich light, typical oder full installiere - jedesmal fehlt die Heaven-Installation.

Edit 2: Ist das Heaven 2.0 oder Heaven 2.1? Scheint 2.1 zu sein, kann ich das einfach separat installieren, dann im Tool auswählen und es ist dann regelkonform?

Edit 3: Habe 2.1 separat heruntergeladen, installiert und die Sache läuft. Hat mich knapp ne Stunde aufgehalten, der seltsame Bug; warums bei mir nicht wollte, verstehe ich nicht, ist jetzt aber auch egal. Werde dann mal die Taktraten hochschrauben und freudig ans Benchen gehen.


----------



## Vaykir (27. Januar 2013)

Haste als Admin ausgeführt?


----------



## beren2707 (27. Januar 2013)

Jop, habe ich. Hat alles nichts gebracht. Aber der Bench ist bereits durch - jedoch sinds mMn für 4,5 GHz und 1200/1750 mit 2514 Xtreme Points "etwas" wenig. Der Submit zu hwbot funktioniert leider auch nicht. "Oops. Something went wrong."

Edit: Echter Mist. Habs jetzt schon zigfach gemacht, jedoch kommt jedesmal die Fehlermeldung, dass es nicht geklappt hat. Die 2514 Punkte hätte ich dann doch ganz gerne drin gehabt, auch wenn das sicherlich nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange bei meinem System ist. Werde wohl erstmal andere Benches durchführen und versuchen, die Ergebnisse später hochzuladen. Dürfte ja kein Problem sein, oder?

Die Fehlermeldung im Detail:


Spoiler



*Oops. Something went wrong.*

      We could blame this on you but it`s most likely our crappy coding  skills. You could try again or nudge our developpers for fixing this. 
*Details:*

         org.springframework.web.multipart.MaxUploadSizeExceededException:  Maximum upload size of 5000000 bytes exceeded; nested exception is  org.apache.commons.fileupload.FileUploadBase$SizeLimitExceededException:  the request was rejected because its size (5414844) exceeds the  configured maximum (5000000)                  *Stack trace:*

                                        org.springframework.web.multipart.commons.CommonsMultipartResolver.parseRequest(CommonsMultipartResolver.java:159)             
                     org.springframework.web.multipart.commons.CommonsMultipartResolver.resolveMultipart(CommonsMultipartResolver.java:138)             
                     org.springframework.web.servlet.DispatcherServlet.checkMultipart(DispatcherServlet.java:887)             
                     org.springframework.web.servlet.DispatcherServlet.doDispatch(DispatcherServlet.java:750)             
                     org.springframework.web.servlet.DispatcherServlet.doService(DispatcherServlet.java:719)             
                     org.springframework.web.servlet.FrameworkServlet.processRequest(FrameworkServlet.java:669)             
                     org.springframework.web.servlet.FrameworkServlet.doPost(FrameworkServlet.java:585)             
                     javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:641)             
                     javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:722)             
                     org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:305)             
                     org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:210)             
                     org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.invoke(ApplicationDispatcher.java:684)             
                     org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.processRequest(ApplicationDispatcher.java:471)             
                     org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.doForward(ApplicationDispatcher.java:402)             
                     org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.forward(ApplicationDispatcher.java:329)             
                     org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.NormalRewrittenUrl.doRewrite(NormalRewrittenUrl.java:195)             
                     org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.RuleChain.handleRewrite(RuleChain.java:159)             
                     org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.RuleChain.doRules(RuleChain.java:141)             
                     org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.UrlRewriter.processRequest(UrlRewriter.java:90)             
                     org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.UrlRewriteFilter.doFilter(UrlRewriteFilter.java:417)             
                     org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:243)             
                     org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:210)             
                     org.hwbot.web.filter.CookieFilter.doFilter(CookieFilter.java:189)             
                     org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:243)             
                     org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:210)             
                     org.springframework.web.filter.HiddenHttpMethodFilter.doFilterInternal(HiddenHttpMethodFilter.java:77)             
                     org.springframework.web.filter.OncePerRequestFilter.doFilter(OncePerRequestFilter.java:76)             
                     org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:243)             
                     org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:210)             
                     org.springframework.web.filter.CharacterEncodingFilter.doFilterInternal(CharacterEncodingFilter.java:88)             
                     org.springframework.web.filter.OncePerRequestFilter.doFilter(OncePerRequestFilter.java:76)             
                     org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:243)             
                     org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:210)             
                     org.hwbot.web.filter.MobileFilter.doFilterInternal(MobileFilter.java:46)             
                     org.springframework.web.filter.OncePerRequestFilter.doFilter(OncePerRequestFilter.java:76)             
                     org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:243)             
                     org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:210)             
                     org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:369)             
                     org.springframework.security.web.access.intercept.FilterSecurityInterceptor.invoke(FilterSecurityInterceptor.java:109)             
                     org.springframework.security.web.access.intercept.FilterSecurityInterceptor.doFilter(FilterSecurityInterceptor.java:83)             
                     org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:381)             
                     org.springframework.security.web.access.ExceptionTranslationFilter.doFilter(ExceptionTranslationFilter.java:97)             
                     org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:381)             
                     org.springframework.security.web.session.SessionManagementFilter.doFilter(SessionManagementFilter.java:100)             
                     org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:381)             
                     org.springframework.security.web.authentication.AnonymousAuthenticationFilter.doFilter(AnonymousAuthenticationFilter.java:78)             
                     org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:381)             
                      org.springframework.security.web.servletapi.SecurityContextHolderAwareRequestFilter.doFilter(SecurityContextHolderAwareRequestFilter.java:54)              
                     org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:381)             
                     org.springframework.security.web.savedrequest.RequestCacheAwareFilter.doFilter(RequestCacheAwareFilter.java:35)             
                     org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:381)             
                     org.springframework.security.web.authentication.www.BasicAuthenticationFilter.doFilter(BasicAuthenticationFilter.java:177)             
                     org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:381)             
                     org.springframework.security.web.authentication.logout.LogoutFilter.doFilter(LogoutFilter.java:105)             
                     org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:381)             
                     org.springframework.security.web.context.SecurityContextPersistenceFilter.doFilter(SecurityContextPersistenceFilter.java:79)             
                     org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:381)             
                     org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:168)             
                     org.springframework.web.filter.DelegatingFilterProxy.invokeDelegate(DelegatingFilterProxy.java:237)             
                     org.springframework.web.filter.DelegatingFilterProxy.doFilter(DelegatingFilterProxy.java:167)             
                     org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:243)             
                     org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:210)             
                     org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:225)             
                     org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:169)             
                     org.apache.catalina.authenticator.AuthenticatorBase.invoke(AuthenticatorBase.java:472)             
                     org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:168)             
                     org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:98)             
                     org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:118)             
                     org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:407)             
                     org.apache.coyote.ajp.AjpProcessor.process(AjpProcessor.java:200)             
                     org.apache.coyote.AbstractProtocol$AbstractConnectionHandler.process(AbstractProtocol.java:565)             
                     org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint$SocketProcessor.run(JIoEndpoint.java:307)             
                     java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.runTask(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:886)             
                     java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:908)             
                     java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:662)


----------



## Vaykir (27. Januar 2013)

Die CPU hat so gut wie gar keinen Einfluss auf das Ergebnis. Ob du mit 3,5 oder 5,5 GHZ benchst machen lediglich 20-50 Punkte aus und selbst das könnte einfach im Bereich der Toleranz liegen.
Was natürlich nicht heissen soll, dass du deine CPU nicht übertakte sollst^^

Die Punktzahl passt aber.


----------



## beren2707 (27. Januar 2013)

Iregndwie scheine ich heute ein bisschen verwirrt zu sein, oder das ist bei hwbot üblich? Trotz Fehlermeldung wurden die Ergebnisse jetzt doch eingetragen...Dann passts ja.

Werde dann mal beruhigt die anderen Benches durchlaufen lassen...

Edit: Sollte ich egtl. als Besitzer einer 7970 mit Customkühler "Air Cooling" statt "Stock" angeben?


----------



## der8auer (27. Januar 2013)

Customkühler ist in dem Fall trotzdem Stock  Air wäre z.B. ein Umbau mit einem MK-26


----------



## beren2707 (27. Januar 2013)

Ok, dann werde ich in Zukunft Stock angeben. Dafür gibts aber keine Verwarnung, wenn man bei zwei Uploads versehentlich Air Cooling statt Stock angegeben hat, oder sollte ich die Uploads ändern bzw. geht das überhaupt?

Edit: Habe leider (noch) nur den 3DMark11 Basic, daher ist die Anzeige nur im Browser möglich. Gilt das Ergebnis trotzdem, wenn alle erforderlichen Inhalte sichtbar sind?


----------



## der8auer (27. Januar 2013)

Ist egal, da Stock, Air und Water alle zur Enthusiast League gehören. Nur bei DICE/LN2 oder Single-Stage wäre es etwas anderes


----------



## beren2707 (27. Januar 2013)

Ok, danke. Dann passt soweit erstmal alles und ich muss bloß noch benchen, benchen, benchen...


----------



## Vaykir (27. Januar 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Edit: Habe leider (noch) nur den 3DMark11 Basic, daher ist die Anzeige nur im Browser möglich. Gilt das Ergebnis trotzdem, wenn alle erforderlichen Inhalte sichtbar sind?


 
Ja, selbstverständlich sind die auch gültig.


----------



## beren2707 (27. Januar 2013)

Wunderbar, danke.


----------

